# OEM Looms Large for Satellite Radio



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is satellite radio moving towards "factory standard" status? 
Craig Moffett of Bernstein Research said in a note released Friday that he thinks the percentage of new cars factory-installed with satellite radio will increase from about 12 percent this year to more than 30 percent in 2007. Penetration by the OEM (original equipment manufacturer - or car makers) market is likely to continue to grow rapidly after 2007, he said.

"The percentage of cars being factory installed with satellite radio is rising at all OEMs," Moffett said. "And factory installation penetration is rising fastest at the share-gainers (auto manufacturers). We believe this will pressure slower-moving U.S. automakers to follow suit."

Recent key OEM announcements from satellite radio companies include Sirius' extended agreement with Mercedes Benz and XM's deal with Honda, in which the auto manufacturer will install XM service in more than 550,000 vehicles.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the radios that will receive BOTH services out of one plug and play receiver. They were supposedlky coming out this Christmas, but that obviously isn't happening now.....


----------

